# Badges wanted, $$$ for Headbadges, bicycle badge, Prewar badge



## barneyguey (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for some Bicycle Badges    Cash $$$ Paid

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com or call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry

Here's some of the ones I'm looking for. 



















or


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 5, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm always looking for any other cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 15, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2020)

bump


----------

